# 86 turbo???



## 86'Nissan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi. I have an 86' Nissan 4x4 pickup. I've finally hit about 126k miles and i was wondering if i can add any boost to it
I'm brand new here and I usually only work on american cars. All help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You can, but it may be more costly than cost-effective. Do you have a 4-cylinder (Z-series) or V-6 (VG30E)? If you have the V-6, I would say grab the driver side turbo manifold from a 1984-1988 300ZX Turbo as well as the T3 turbo and go for it. For the Z-series, you'll need to find a Z18ET turbo manifold and appropriate turbo.


----------



## 86'Nissan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply BeyondBiscuits2. I do have the V6 engine. I was wondering if you could help me find this turbo? Also, how much it is going to cost. 

Can you give me an estimate of how much of a gain in horsepower I would receive? Thanks.


----------

